

The Night Watch - minimax
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/people/mickens/thenightwatch.pdf

======
Michael_Murray
This is one of the funniest things I've read in forever. Some of those lines
need posters.

"You can’t just place a LISP book on top of an x86 chip and hope that the
hardware learns about lambda calculus by osmosis."

------
bratfarrar
I wish I could upvote this about a thousand times.

------
cek
This describes most (not all, but most) of the technical people I've worked
with whom I view as heroes. At one point I thought I wanted to be a systems
programmer. Then I recognized that I was incapable of the patience, detail
orientation, and insight required to be one.

